# Pets in Ireland



## 118111 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok so I looked at the Defra site and if I read it write I do not need the pets passport for my pets in the republic of Ireland?

Anyone have any experience here with this we are in the 6 months wait for the blood test results etc but we want to go to Ireland and bring the dogs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Took our Gracie earlier this year. She hasn't been vaccinated.

No problem at all except all the people fancying her and wanting to take her photo.  

(She was a very appealing little pup.)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Historically until 1921 UK included Ireland, so no quarantine

After independence both UK and republic were cut off by sea from rabies etc and you could move animals and people betwen the two with no controls, ie no pasports for people and no quarantine for animals so there has been no need for a pets passport scheme between UK and ireland, or UK and IOM or UK and Channel Islands

I don't know what rules the Irish use to allow pets to enter from the continent but if they are less restrictive than UK, say you can bring a dog into Ireland via France from Morroco on an Irsih pets passport, you would not be allowed to bring it into UK without 6 months in Ireland first or six months quarantine here


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We went to Ireland with the dog.
She had to stay in the Motorhome on the Ferry so left her with water in her bowl but she and my friends dogs all slept through no problem.
We didnt even have to book them in it all went smoothly.
No Passport needed it was great. Just like we were going to the Isle Of Wight.
Hope enjoy your holiday It was the best holiday we had ever had The Gap of Dunlow was out of this world and the Irish were so friendly.


----------



## 102550 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi, we took our two dogs to the Republic of Ireland this year.

Dogs traveling to Ireland from the UK are not subject to quarantine or passport. There is free movement between UK & Republic of Ireland.

Animals traveling from outside the United Kingdom to the Republic of Ireland are subject to passport or quarantine schemes coming into force.

Enjoy you holiday


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

thieawin said:


> Historically until 1921 UK included Ireland, so no quarantine
> 
> After independence both UK and republic were cut off by sea from rabies etc and you could move animals and people betwen the two with no controls, ie no pasports for people and no quarantine for animals so there has been no need for a pets passport scheme between UK and ireland, or UK and IOM or UK and Channel Islands
> 
> I don't know what rules the Irish use to allow pets to enter from the continent but if they are less restrictive than UK, say you can bring a dog into Ireland via France from Morroco on an Irsih pets passport, you would not be allowed to bring it into UK without 6 months in Ireland first or six months quarantine here


What are there no libraries on the isle of man? Sign up for the history channel.

It was 1922, and you can't bring a dog into Morroco from France or anywhere other than the UK. unless you want to have your dog quarantined for 6 months in a foreign country, assuming that you don't live in this **** pot republic.

You can move your pet anywhere, freely and without passport between the republic of the ireland / uk. The exact same rules apply here, Republic of Ireland as the UK with regards the pet passport.......including its mickey mouse independant islands.....that said plans are afoot to make a change to the rules of free movement between the island of island and the bit of the uk that makes up scotland, wales and that other country, cant remember the name.......you are going to need a passport as the republic of ireland want to sign up the schengen agreement......

Sorry rant over......people should stick to what they know, unless they are asked for an opinion....


----------



## 118111 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info....I shall try and find out just how cold and snowy it may be in Jan. I was thinking the Giants Causeway for a start.

What kind of pup Zeb? I have a German Shep, and a Black Lab...plus 2 cats but until I figure out how to keep the claws at bay they may be staying in a cattery.

I bought something called Soft Claws rubber tips for cat claws so we'll see if that works as the animals are all part of the family.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

jams, you are wrong on both accounts

1, the Morroco question, is frequently asked here, people take dogs to Morroco, via feries Spain to Morroco and back, especially Germans and French and Spanish. What happens if you take a dog on a UK pets passport to Morroco, which is not a recognised country. The effect is simple, you can bring the dog back to mainland Europe but not into the UK, until it has spent 6 months in mainland Europe, or it can do quarantine. If such a dog is allowed into Ireland then it would not be allowed into the UK under UK quarantine rules which do not just look at the last country.

2. The Irish question, under the Government of Ireland Act two parliaments were set up Dublin and Belfast in May 1921 and elections were held. Dev with 124 Sinn Fein members boycotted the Dublin parliament and the IRA fought on until 11 july 1921 when there was a truce signed (by Michael Collins). The treaty was negotiated and came into effect by being signed on 11 November 1921. I accept that the legislative provisions of the UK did grind slow and that it was not until December 1922 that the requisite legislation was passed to implement but by then Liam Cosgrave had been acting as de facto president for months

Any way the IRA declared independence in 1919 You can choose many dates

Finally it is true that the Irish government has given notice to terrminate the Common Travel area. Not necessarily to do with Schengen. passports will not be required at land border crossings under the new arrangemenst, and probably not on sea routes, but they will for air travel. Picture ID is of course required now so its just passport rather than driving licence.

Sorry I upset you. I just was trying to explain the anomaly and its causes.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I lived in Eire for twenty year and the rules are simple. 

From the UK no need for a pet passport.

From Europe pet passport require.

Ireland runs exactly the same system as the UK.

Wobby


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

wobby said:


> My wife and I lived in Eire for twenty year and the rules are simple.
> 
> From the UK no need for a pet passport.
> 
> ...


You are right as
Everywhere I have looked on the web it says the same thing
NO Passport between UK and Ireland

But

Before entering Britain or Ireland (or Sweden or Malta) from Spain or elsewhere in the EU, an animal must:

have a anti-rabies booster vaccination (the pet must be vaccinated by a vet) 
have a blood test. A blood sample will be taken 30 days after the vaccination and will be sent to an approved laboratory to confirm it has been effective 
If the sample tests correct, the vet will sign the certificate 
If the sample tests negative, the vaccination and sampling process will be repeated until successful and there will be a six-month delay (see note below) 
between 24 and 48 hours before departure from Spain the animal must be treated for ticks, and tapeworm (echinococcosis). This treatment must be carried out by an authorised vet
have microchip identification, a tattoo is not acceptable
have a valid European Pet Passport completed with certificates and documentation of treatments
Note: A passport cannot be issued until six months after a satisfactory blood test. Once the vet has issued the pet's documentation and that six-month period has passed, the pet may enter the UK. The travel process is then much the same as above. The passport must be up to date and the rabies booster must be valid.

If the authorities are unsatisfied with the animal on entry to the UK it can be held in quarantine until the relevant tests are passed.

If a dog travels from any other country then the Quarantine Laws are still in place so surely that covers Morocco

Mavis


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

_"If a dog travels from any other country then the Quarantine Laws are still in place so surely that covers Morocco "_

That is what I said

We do not just look at where it is entering from but where it has been in the last 6 months.


----------

